# اللهجة المصرية / اللهجة الصعيدية: شقلبوا حالها وخلوها ماوي



## Bakr

يقول نجيب محفوظ في مطلع قصة "زعبلاوي"ـ

وكنت قد سمعت باسمه لأول مرة في أغنية
الدنيا مالها يا زعبلاوي  شقلبوا حالها وخلوها ماوي

ما معنى "ماوي"؟

للإشارة في أغنية "القلل القناوي" لسيد درويش
الدنيا مالها يا زعبلاوي  شقلبوا حالها وين المداوي

شكرا​


----------



## إسكندراني

مش متأكد بصراحة لكن أشك إن المقصود اللون البنفسجي اللي أنا بسميه «موڤي» أو «موڤ»ـ


----------



## Bakr

شكرا إسكندراني
هل لهذا اللون معنى ما في اللهجة المصرية مثل ما للأبيض:ـ
يا نهارأبيض...وغيرذلك؟
​


----------



## إسكندراني

لا اعلم بكل اليقين لكن اكيد الازرق يرمز للغريب والعجيب، وبالمناسبة الابيض فيه الاستبشار والعبارة اصلها (يا نهار اسود) الا ان البعض يستاء من قول ذلك


----------



## cherine

اللون البنفسجي لون الحداد في بعض مناطق مصر، ربما لأنه كان يُصنع من النيلة، وبالتالي يميل للسواد.

لا أعرف معنى ماوي، لكن سأحاول البحث. من الواضح أن الكلمة تُستخدم في الصعيد، فهذه الأغنية باللهجة الصعيدية.​


----------



## Bakr

cherine شكرا​


----------

